# 1/4 miles predictions for 2006



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Whos going to be the fastest for 2006?

My monies on GT-Cultures new R33, sub 8 seconds is going to take some beating!!!!

What does anyone else think?


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i would bet money that the duke car wont run a sub 8 this year.
i think the order will go 1st Andy 2nd Keith 3rd Duke/Tim 4th Ron K


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I hope RK breaks a few records this year, he is knocking on going below 9 seconds im sure!! It would be good if he does it, aleast he can take pride and say he built it himself


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

their is a world of diffrence running a 9.4 to an 8.9 but i do think we will see a high 8 this year


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I hope RK breaks a few records this year, he is knocking on going below 9 seconds im sure!! It would be good if he does it, aleast he can take pride and say he built it himself


Same as Keith, Andy, Tim, ohhhh and       




Mick


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

oh yeah, Mick be nice to see what you get from the lemon once you run it in anger!! good luck as well!!

BTW, wheres your gold R32???


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> oh yeah, Mick be nice to see what you get from the lemon once you run it in anger!! good luck as well!!
> 
> BTW, wheres your gold R32???


In my Garage


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I expect high 11's


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

need to better my time by 6 tenths and ill be in the 11's


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

I reckon we'll be seeing high and maybe mid 8s


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

mmmm ....... think some people have been left out.....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think there might be a few surprises .... Rocket Ron will be in there along with another few .....


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Daz said:


> I think there might be a few surprises .... Rocket Ron will be in there along with another few .....


Is ronnies car still in full road trim? Amazing times considered the weight over all the others Is he going to totb this year?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Rocket runs his car at full weight ... with spare wheel in the boot, full interior etc, 

Drives it to tesco one day and then down the drag strip the next 

I reckon he'll go quicker this year.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*fastest in 2006*

best to ask the tuners 
they do all the work  
keith cowie [rbm]was fastest in 2005
upgrading everything as far as i know 
think his car will do a high 8sec then again
the car and keith are on a diet 
so maybe a low 8sec  
have a nice night
bye now


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

be easier to get a 42 kg jokey to drive it surely?? a weight saving of about 60kgs


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

chrisniss91 said:


> Is ronnies car still in full road trim? Amazing times considered the weight over all the others Is he going to totb this year?


Bear in mind that Tim's R34 did a sub 10sec. quarter in full-fat road spec too, albeit with drag tyres.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

looking at the pics of the lemon, it also runs full trim, leather recaros and all,totb is only a few weeks away I think this will give us all an idea of what is to come in 2006. I hope all the garage tunned cars will progress to beat there previous times. Evloution after all is not reserved for Mr. Norris:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Fingers crossed for Keith this year but Andy is returning - Thor


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> mmmm ....... think some people have been left out.....



       


Mick


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

thats his long awaited HKS engined R33.. is Thor racing doing the work on it?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

no they arent. ye hi-deck hks engine, yer maann! Andys doin alot of teh work themselves, because now i think they do advertise fitting stuff to cars and tunig them?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag Queens*

2006 could be good if people do what they say are going to. Already we have Mick,Daz and Abbey giving the usual ' few surprises ' talk, heard it all before and it mostly amounted to nothing. Hopefully ths year something good may happen from your camp, excuse the pun Mick 

One thing I think we will see are cars getting into the 10's becoming more 'normal' and a few more banging 9's off with reasonable comfort as we did in 2004. Not to sure about mid and high 8's, I think it would be nice to see but dont know how quickly it will happen but hopefully it will for someone.

Personally I look forward to a busy year of drifting and time attack however we shall return to the strip with a new Sumo GTR and once again try to break some records and no doubt some parts this time as we start our search for the 4WD world record  .

Our car has been fabricated to our spec ( the cage work ) by Hausers and is now sat back in our workshop being further worked, painted and assembled in preparation for its dyno tuning by Do-Luck and HKS Japan.

One thing is for sure, we are not trying any wool-pulling ' road legal ' bull, its an out and out drag car and we will be aiming for the record in future.

I have some updates to make to our Sumo website for the Drag car which will be done within the next week or two including pictures of its current build state. The car will feature a GTR chassis and 4WD as per the HKS/other real GTR petrol driven competition, none of this methanol tube framed lark.

As well as this I may also get back into the RE Worx RX7 which is currently the quickest RWD Jap car over here ( courtesy of my driving last year  ) which has been updated over the winter and will hopefully run much better numbers than the 9.8 it currently holds and without any tubbing.

I hope that the car will be successful, it will scare the pants out of me and give the buzz again that I desire as well as providing something exciting to come and watch.

In short we have been away from the strip for a year and we are coming back, this time without compromise as we had to with the R34.

See you soon,.

Andy


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Lol classic Andy, gotta admire his humour


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Personally I look forward to a busy year of drifting and time attack however we shall return to the strip with a new Sumo GTR and once again try to break some records and no doubt some parts this time as we start our search for the 4WD world record .


Drifting!!!!!

Andy   

You couldn't drift a SURFBOARD :smokin: :smokin:      

I seen you.........    PMSL


Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> 2006 could be good if people do what they say are going to. Already we have Mick,Daz and Abbey giving the usual ' few surprises ' talk, heard it all before and it mostly amounted to nothing.


I think there are a lot of cars that have the potential to do well this year. I think we'll see 9's from Rocket Ron, I think Mick will run well this year - and I expect to see 9's from the Lemon and his Gold 32, if Atco has a go then his car has the potential to run 9's. TJ's car has a great spec and if he gets to the strip this year then I expect to see his car go well. Whoever buys Chris's (-C-) car will be getting a car that has the potential to run quick times. Just to name a few cars that no-ones really mentioned - people only name the obvious names.

I also think we may see the first 8 second 1/4 in the UK this year. I hope so anyway.

Unfortunately, I cannot do anything about it as I do not have the resources to play these kinds of games (and probably don't have the driving ability !) - much as I'd like to be able to. I just have to enjoy watching those of you who do have the finances to do it.

:smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Thats it Daz, instead of talking in secret riddles, say what you mean 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drift*



m6beg said:


> Drifting!!!!!
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Your right Mick, its difficult. I can powerslide and have car control but drifting is something else. I wont be driving but we have to run the car.

Andy


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Your right Mick, its difficult. I can powerslide and have car control but drifting is something else. I wont be driving but we have to run the car.
> 
> Andy



I bought a shitter 200sx to try.....  

Gave it to my brother enough said. Worse than Castle Combe    

Fukcing cars heheheheh.

Can't wait to see your car run Andy should be very good....
You still want that paint code??????      


Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*code*

Paint code of what Mick?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes you know YELLOW is best 



Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Yellow*

Its a nice colour but I dont think I will be using it, pink is in....

Been there, done that, got the T shirt..

Andy


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

PINK....lol...will clash with my orange mate.... you about this week for me to come to your office for that chat we spoke about at the Autosport show.

My car is in at Webster race engineering having some work done but my car will run in the Street class at the Pod this year , we like you have a lot of work to do but I hope it will come together very soon.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Crosssr said:


> Whos going to be the fastest for 2006?
> 
> My monies on GT-Cultures new R33, sub 8 seconds is going to take some beating!!!!
> 
> What does anyone else think?


 
Keith to continue to push the boundaries.:smokin:


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

i predict that no one will beat the hks car lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Been there, done that, got the T shirt..


Did someone say T-shirts?


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Did someone say T-shirts?


I think Andy did  

Theres quite a few for sale here though 

http://www.keithcowie.com/shop.html


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Miness said:


> i predict that no one will beat the hks car lol


Maybe not over there, but over here it's looking possible.........  

Got a few cars in the 7's now or very close to it and Rhys from Heat Treatments is well into the 7's and from all accounts he got stuck in a gear and could make the last change, that explains the 7.92 at only 256kph, got a funny feeling he's gone faster again since.

http://media.putfile.com/Reece-McGregor-R32-GTR-792--256kmh-14-mile

Andy, good to hear you're trusting in a Dynapack to tune your new drag car ....... (HKS use Dynapack)


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dyno*



canman said:


> Andy, good to hear you're trusting in a Dynapack to tune your new drag car ....... (HKS use Dynapack)


Yeah right 

It will be tuned on a Dyno Dynamics and by someone who knows what they are doing with a V-Pro, i.e. Do-Luck's Mr Ito.

Andy


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hmmmm interesting choice..........

Rhys's R32 - 7.92
Andre's EVO - 8.32 @ 177mph
Rayglass Datsun - 7.95

Plus a few other low 8 cars all tuned on Dynapack 8044......... all cars had the choice of dyno dynamics but said it wasn't possible to tune them properly (well their tuners said that) ......

Anyhow good luck with your season this year, I would imagine it's a big investment for you. If you need any references from Japanese tuners then feel free to talk to HKS, Nismo, Trial, Apexi, TRD, Summit Racing, Garage R, Fuji Racing, West Auto etc etc etc


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

I reckon the results will be:

1: Tim and GT Culture with their new toy.
2: Keith Cowie
3: Andy Barnes
4: Simon Norris
5: Ron Kiddel
6: Mick (M6 BEG)

Who do I want to win?

1: Keith (gotta love the effort this guy is putting)
2: Simon Norris (can't help thinking that evos like his help push rb26owners to push the boundary even more)
3: Mick (M6 BEG, I would like to see mick drive the car finally like its been designed for)
4: Ron Kiddel (as he has less money than Tim and Andy )
5: Andy Barnes (for selling enough parts to people that he can actually get HKS to personally map the new car)
6: Tim + GT CULTURE (HOW FAR WILL SOME PEOPLE GO TO BECOME NUMBER ONE, 

TIM: (thinking) "errrr Jun Super lemon......not quick enough, god ****in DAMN!!!..Right..time to sell it."

TIM: (thinking some more)......right then...ill buy the Top Secret R33, 1200hp according to max power, that will show em!!!!

TIM: (7months pass) bloody thing keeps breaking and still not ****in quick enough, WTF do I have to do!!!!

(phone rings..."TIM, its GT CULTURE, do you fancy going halves on a 7sec GTR?????"

Tim thinking (this is it, this is my dream..to be the quickest.......live the dream Tim, that will teach that Scottish fellow in his OS Giken whatever the **** it is) 
Tim Replies: "Already signed the check mate......only one thing tho, get some crazy Japanese guy to drive the ****in thing, as ive got a bad knee, from all the triple plate clutches........you know how it is"

(AM I GETTING CARRIED AWAY YET) you bet your ass I am so lets continue.

GT Culture: "OK Tim, Great..........cars bought, on its way over with a Frankie Detorie sized Japanese guy in boot as you wanted".

TIM: (rubbing hands) an evil grin appears across his face, which turns into a smile then laughter, as he raises his pinky to corner of mouth (doctor evil like) 

GT CULTURE: Laughs hard as well, louder than Tim (just earned some commission...LOL) 

TIM: Shouts...."quiet down number 2" then whispers..."myyyyyy preciousssssss"

All characters portrayed in this message are purely fictional, and should be taken in jest.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

1100hp said:


> GT Culture: "OK Tim, Great..........cars bought, on its way over with a Frankie Detorie sized Japanese guy in boot as you wanted".
> 
> TIM: (rubbing hands) an evil grin appears across his face, which turns into a smile then laughter, as he raises his pinky to corner of mouth (doctor evil like)
> 
> ...



HAHAHA love it, best quote of the year so far!!!


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

its all fun


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*very good 1100hp*

the drivers in the boot 
still laughing as i write this
bye now


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

haha Pmsl!!


----------



## VIC (Aug 27, 2005)

1100hp said:


> its all fun


LMFAO:smokin:  

You should watch out for a few other contenders though...thebiggest underdog out there in jap supercars...ah soon shall be reveiled at Rotorstock or something similar  

Vic


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*References...*



canman said:


> If you need any references from Japanese tuners then feel free to talk to HKS, Nismo, Trial, Apexi, TRD, Summit Racing, Garage R, Fuji Racing, West Auto etc etc etc


I dont need references to use a dyno, the arguement is old hat, Mario runs 8.2 on a Dynamics, your arguement holds no weight, besides, Dynopacks no.1 expert UK representatives are Abbey, they show us all how great it is 

Leave the past...well, in the past...nice try.

Andy


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*PMSL*

You really are a sad man Mr Barnes.
Tony


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah you're right, that's my point. I am trying to leave all the old hat stuff in the past........rollers are old hat mate..........

Mario runs an 8.2 ............. that's quite far from a 7.9 though eh, but hey if you think you're able to make any meaningful measurements with rollers then cool.

I think Abbey's results speak for themselves in a good way as it's far harder to map a good road car than a drag car, but either way you need your dyno to be telling you what the cars doing, not masking the figures with inertia.

Common sense tells anyone who listens that if the car misses slightly, or has a small drop in power.........do you really think that the roller will slow down enough for the dyno to measure it ? ........ not a chance, in which case how can you tune for it ??

Ahhhhh Andy so close minded, yet you talk it up like you understand.

You can't tell me that rollers make sense when Nissan, Honda, Mitsubishi, Ford, General Motors, Hyundai, Subaru, HKS, Nismo, Mugen, Ralliart, STI, Pac Performance (6.96 @ 196mph), a swag of V8 supercar teams, HKS, Garage R and plenty of others, plus of course what is now the second fastest GTR in the world (we both know if Rhys traps speed was anything close to his normal trap speed it would have been a lot quicker) and the fastest EVO in the world all tuned on Dynapacks.

Are you seriously trying to tell me that roller dynos are as good ? If so how come these very well known and knowledgable companies purchased a dynapack ?? Seems a bit odd don't you think if you're right about rollers ??

Anyhow as mentioned, good luck with the upcoming season, I'll look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

want someone "light" to drive em then ???


----------



## Kami (Dec 12, 2004)

It seems a lot of people dont understand how and why dynos are used.

First of all, who gives a **ck about the hp readings as long as the dyno can do the job it is designed to do.

Both Dyna Pac and Dyno Dynamics are great dynos.

The main reason to use a dyno is to hold the car at ALL rpm/load cells needed
to properly tune the car for MBT and AFRs, nothing else.

Both DD and D-Pac are excellent dynos for steady state tuning showing live 
torque readings at all rpms you try to steady state.

You usually dont SS tune a 11 000rpm, 3+bar, 1000+hp car at high rpms due to generation of heat.

But both dynos can succesfully hold any car at whatever rpms you want.

All the racecars are usually only SS tuned up to say 5000rpm, the rest of the tuning is done making inertia pulls.

Its ridicolous to see you guys comparing dynos based on 1/4 mile ETs...

If youre going to use ET as a measurement of dyno quality, then what the heck, the Dynojets inertia only dynos must be the best as most of the fastest Sport Compact cars in the world are tuned on Dynojets in US  

/Kami


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Kami, I do work for Dynapack so I know exactly why dyno's are used mate.

I agree that out of all of the roller dyno's that Dyno Dynamics are better than most, but the issue of interia in rollers masking the real data still applies, as does the fact that you have to strap cars down when they're big horsepower and that also doesn't reflect how the suspension, tyres and driveshafts really sit when the car runs so it's another factor.

I don't think it's rediculous at all to be comparing ET's for drag cars as we have a fair few customers who have put their new improvements in times down to their engine power, but also tractability off the line and further down the quarter so a good tune (only possible with a good dyno) is very important to the 1/4 mile time so don't see it as rediculous at all.

Our machine will hold any power and torque (up to and including it's maximum) for as long as you like. I've not heard of a roller dyno that could handle that claim. And before you say it, yes people do want to hold 500-600+HP for longer periods of time that a few seconds.

I'd also be interested to see how roller dyno's handle very low throttle openings as well, like holding 1500 rpm at 5% throttle for light load mapping...... Not saying it's not possible, just never heard of it being done, yet we have a lot of our customers that use it a lot to get really good street drivability with road cars.

In the interest of understanding what's out there we've not heard about, I'll put an open challenge out there for anyone to contact me with something that a roller dyno does that our machine doesn't do better.........

I'm talking accuracy, repeatability, portability, sensitivity (we can measure radiator fans coming on and off, spark plug gap changes, headlights on and off etc etc)

I'm not being daft here. I'd really like to know the areas we lack in if you've got information to back up what you're saying. It's all about improving the product for us.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dyno*

Well, here we go again... Cem, this guy says he works for Dynapack, he advertises this in his sig too, why is he not buying a banner advert?

Tony, thanks  

Fraser,

Whether your dyno or anyone elses are claimed to be better makes no difference to me. We have results from the DD which are more than pleasing and with only 1 engine. Your badgering of me about how great they are because you can spool off names of companies which have them mean nothing and is unlikely to convince me that I am using the wrong dyno so why mention it again, another PR chance no doubt.

The reality is that I have seen, driven, raced against and heard cars tuned using one of these machines and I have beaten them all save Ron K and have been rarely impressed. Your arguement carries no weight here in Europe as its yet to prove itself as a dominator as you suggest on our side of the pond. Drag is different to road tune I agree and to inform you, I beat every other Jap car at GT Battle, on circuit and again without mechanical failure and most of the Jap field were probably tuned using one of your great machines, including good old Rock Ron who once again holed a piston from memory 

What cant speak cant lie. If you beleive your machine is the best thing, thats fine but dont ram it down my throat, I am not interested in it, nor am I in you using me to once again big up your machine with an arguement, your intentions are clear about that but I will play along if you like, its amusement if nothing else


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Andy Barnes*

For your information Rock Ron as you call him has never holed a piston!!!
Get your facts right and dont beleive everything you hear.Especially from the Essex midget!

Tony


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Get your facts right and dont beleive everything you hear.Especially from the Essex midget!
> 
> Tony


I take it you probably mean me as Chip Shop Paul has gone to ground  . Actually I thought it was a coil pack at GT Battle and I've never mentioned holes in pistons as that's not what Rocket told me it was.

The only things I tell Dirk Diggler are what I want him to hear and that's usually not what he wants to hear  .

Anyway, don't bleedin start on me.

Glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Andy I would never and don't believe have ever tried to take away from any of your achievements. I understand and respect the time and effort that goes into doing what you've done regardless of what dyno you decide to use to tune your cars.

I was simply stating the facts, didn't feel I was ramming it down your throat, I'll leave that to you and Mario to sort out between you  

The "challenge" for want of a better word about giving information regarding any better dyno than ours was to anyone, not you Andy. I'm simply trying to understand what's required, liked and not liked about our dynos.

I'm also a GTR owner and so feel that allows me to be on this forum without buying a banner since I'm not actually offering anything for sale, just asking opinions....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Who actually gives a 5hit about Dyno's anyway, only the people that sell them/earn money from them it appears. 

From a Joe Public's perspective this is pretty lame and ossibly detracts from the professionalism that abounds within tuning over here. As Jack Nicholson said in Mars Attacks, "why can't we all just get along", just before he was blown away of course  .

You do all realise that soon the Cossie boys will be on here shouting about engine dynos and then all hell's gonna break loose    .

Glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yep fair enough I appreciate your comments.

I do think that more people should appreciate just how important a good dyno is to making a good car though that's all.

The dyno is however only as good as the person tuning it of course and that will always be true, but people can spend a serious amount of money buying parts for their car that in reality don't gain them any advantage.

Yet spend half that money on a good tuner with a good dyno and you'll get a much better return. That's my angle.........I can speak from personal experience with my GTR. I've only just recently started working in this arena, so I'm just trying to share, my enthusiasm, but re-reading my posts I can see that it wasn't in the best place, or spirit of the thread, just thought Andy had changed his mind about our product and it kinda rolled from there.

Sorry to all who found my post lame.

My angle of "good tuner and dyno = sometimes better value for money" still has value in the topic of good 1/4 mile times, especially as 2 of our customers have run either world records or second fastest in the world and say that it's got a lot to do with now tuning on a dynapack, so that's where the 1/4 mile tie in comes from.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been lucky enough to see first hand all aspects of road, rolling road and dynapack dyno'ing and to be fair they have all had there fair share of results. No one is better than the other as it's personal tuner choice. 

I remember having a motorcycle dyno'd many moons ago on a dyno that used a chain from my rear sprocket to a contraption that somehow used water. WTF was that about, it was about what worked at the time and now has been superseeded by new models. Who says they work better, and why, this is what I'd like to know. Is the art then taking the info produced from the dyno and making adjustments on this info, and what does a dp have over a rr or the road?

I honestly don't understand the integrities of what you get from a dyno but can a dp seriously give the mapper more information than a rr can and also can mapping on the road give the mapper the same info?

As you said Fraser the final point at the Dyno is the operator/mapper but ultimately it's the driver in whatever discipline that makes the final outcome. This can never be accurately gauged using known measuring equipment as it's human and has errors built in. Surely this plays perhaps a bigger part than we all realise?

Glen


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Bloody Hell*

"Smurf "is still alive and kicking.

PMSL

Tony


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

not too sure about sum 8 sec but i think norris designs evo could get into the 8 secs.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Funny, i thought this thread was about 1/4's?

Ladies, please take your bitching elsewhere !!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dynos*

Glens too small to even count him as having a valid point 



> The "challenge" for want of a better word about giving information regarding any better dyno than ours was to anyone, not you Andy. I'm simply trying to understand what's required, liked and not liked about our dynos.


Well, try your own marketing methods from in-house or buy a banner advert.



> I'm also a GTR owner and so feel that allows me to be on this forum without buying a banner since I'm not actually offering anything for sale, just asking opinions....


Er, no, if you read your posts, even down to the last, you are not being a GTR owner, you are on marketing trip for Dynapack, you even have it in your signature and are an employee.



> just thought Andy had changed his mind about our product and it kinda rolled from there.


Righty-o......because I gave that impression didnt I.... 

Your sales and marketing job is done, I bet someone somewhere will call you up and buy a dyno based upon the PR in this thread 

Dyno companies are like fuel and oil companies, thier opinion is that thiers is best against another and they all tell the same story.

To end this : I dont like DP's, I like DD's, if you do or anyone else, thats fine, I dont and I dont need convincing otherwise, leave it be. 

Cheers, 

Andy


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> Who says they work better, and why, this is what I'd like to know. Is the art then taking the info produced from the dyno and making adjustments on this info, and what does a dp have over a rr or the road?


The facts speak for themselves. Take any car, drag, road, race and put it on a roller dyno, get it mapped so the curve looks good. Then take it to Abbey, Thor, WGT or any other tuner with a Dynapack and you will see the information that the roller was masking. You will see the true curve for what the car is doing, not the curve of what the car is doing with the mask of 300+KG rollers then measured by the dyno electronics. 

I am more than happy to pay the bill for anyone to do this and prove me wrong.



> I honestly don't understand the integrities of what you get from a dyno but can a dp seriously give the mapper more information than a rr can


Yes 100% guaranteed you'll get more accurate information about what's going on when you're on a dynapack.

Completely agree with your Dyno and Tuner comments but you've got to always want to get the best information possible right even with someone who's not as sharp, at least it gives him the best chance to get it right doesn't it ?

We can run a car, change the spark plugs and run the car again and measure the difference.........can you do that on any other chassis dyno ?? That's a question I'm yet to find the answer to.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dyno*

How long have you worked at DP?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

A few months now, but have had plenty of exposure to the product before joining.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Who actually gives a 5hit about Dyno's anyway, only the people that sell them/earn money from them it appears.


I'm interested in Dynos. Having had Abbey spend time on my car on the Dyno it is appreciably different driving a Dyno tuned car and a road tuned car, (I still personally feel that they need finishing on the road for high speed use), but the factory feel, throttle response and driveability are far better. 



TOKYO said:


> From a Joe Public's perspective this is pretty lame and ossibly detracts from the professionalism that abounds within tuning over here.


Lamer to me is the way both this thread and the other one has gone.



TOKYO said:


> As Jack Nicholson said in Mars Attacks, "why can't we all just get along", just before he was blown away of course


Because Ego's are so overinflated they keep bouncing off eachother. It's a pity, because what should be respected in its own right for certain achievements gets shot down by all the gloating and showboating, far from banter, its sickening self sycophantasia. Makes them all undeserving winners. It's why I respect Rocket Ronnie, he's unassuming, modest and a deserving winner, perhaps others should take a leaf out of his book. 



TOKYO said:


> You do all realise that soon the Cossie boys will be on here shouting about engine dynos and then all hell's gonna break loose    .


Good, at least they've put the time and effort in to keep it real and not just thrown money all over the place to bring them their achievements...and they still came first at GT Battle.

Nito


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> How long have you worked at DP?


How long have you run a tuning business?  

Phil


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

canman said:


> The facts speak for themselves. Take any car, drag, road, race and put it on a roller dyno, get it mapped so the curve looks good. Then take it to Abbey, Thor, WGT or any other tuner with a Dynapack and you will see the information that the roller was masking. You will see the true curve for what the car is doing, not the curve of what the car is doing with the mask of 300+KG rollers then measured by the dyno electronics.
> 
> I am more than happy to pay the bill for anyone to do this and prove me wrong.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Fraser.

Now let's wait for the engine dyno explanantion/analysis, or are these based more on a cost perspective for the customer?

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

NITO said:


> I'm interested in Dynos. Having had Abbey spend time on my car on the Dyno it is appreciably different driving a Dyno tuned car and a road tuned car, (I still personally feel that they need finishing on the road for high speed use), but the factory feel, throttle response and driveability are far better.


My point was do customers choose a Tuner because of the dyno they have? For instance if Abbeys had a RR would you still use them, or is it the fact you use them becasue of what they have achieved with others?

Just interested as this perspective is customer orientated as 90% of people here are (or potentially will be) customers.

Glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

The Dynapack is more based around the engine dyno philosophy than other chassis dynos.

We use hydraulic absorbtion rather than retarding inertial mass with brakes of some form, so the philosophy is completely different which is why most people who have used an engine dyno can relate to it more.

It can also be used as an engine dyno with an optional frame.

However as others have stated this has got well outside where it should have and for that I'm sorry.

Back on the subject of 1/4 mile times. There seems to be a big upsurge in people over in the UK getting serious about drag racing.......is it becoming larger than circuit type interest there, or just more drag than before ?

I think you guys are a bit like us with only very few real drag tracks....


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Glen,

I guess it does play a large part. I've had two of my own cars tuned on the dyno and road. That was a Dyno Dynamics one and to be honest, all the tuning on the dyno was wasted from the point of view that the car was hitting totally different load sites on the road, that weren't replicated on the rollers. Whether that was down to know how at the time I can't say. 

I've also seen cars loose power depending on how tightly they were strapped down. I saw my Supra go pretty sideways on the rollers that subsequently had to be strapped down so tight that the 19" tyres were deformed. Surely that can't give an accurate repeatable measurement! That's without the inconsistency of running the same spec on a different day.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

NITO said:


> Glen,
> 
> I guess it does play a large part. I've had two of my own cars tuned on the dyno and road. That was a Dyno Dynamics one and to be honest, all the tuning on the dyno was wasted from the point of view that the car was hitting totally different load sites on the road, that weren't replicated on the rollers. Whether that was down to know how at the time I can't say.
> 
> ...


Cheers Nito, interesting reading and on-hand perspective  

Glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Long*



Philip said:


> How long have you run a tuning business?
> 
> Phil


Phil,

Please dont assume that I am attempting to insult or patronise Fraser, I am not. I had never seen him post about DP or be so Pro DP previously which is why I have asked, I will always throw in a point of view but I am respectful. 

On the subject : Time spent doing ' something ' can result in experience but if you do not have the knowledge to use it, its worthless. It always amuses me when you see people ( anyone, such as plumbers for instance ) advertising ' doing XXXX since 1984 ' like its a true statement that you are getting the best as they have been doing it for a while, what tosh.


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

*This thread is about 1/4mile times!*

Why do posts always go off topic, 

Its missleading to someone who shows genuine interest in the topic, like me, to switch on the PC, log on etc, and see that their are now 5 pages of replys, only to find another important discussion has been ruined!

Mods, please sort this discussion out so we can get it back to 1/4mile talk.

P.S: Make that dyno guy buy a banner, if you work for a company and promote their goods, your going to p1ss other paying businesses off, which starts a slagging match as we can see on here, which ****es the normal members off like me as you hijack the forum, which also makes Andy Barnes get on his high horse (trojan like) which we had enough off last year (only joking Andy) annnnnnd it all gets messy like a big pile of rectile vomit (verbal diarrhea)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*OK Andy*



Andy Barnes said:


> Phil,
> 
> Please dont assume that I am attempting to insult or patronise Fraser, I am not. I had never seen him post about DP or be so Pro DP previously which is why I have asked, I will always throw in a point of view but I am respectful.
> 
> On the subject : Time spent doing ' something ' can result in experience but if you do not have the knowledge to use it, its worthless. It always amuses me when you see people ( anyone, such as plumbers for instance ) advertising ' doing XXXX since 1984 ' like its a true statement that you are getting the best as they have been doing it for a while, what tosh.



Is that the reason that you have Mr Hauser and Ito san working on your drag car!!!!!    Lots of experience there.LOL

Tony


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Is that the reason that you have Mr Hauser and Ito san working on your drag car!!!!!    Lots of experience there.LOL
> 
> Tony


Tony

How does it go Hammer & Nail 



v





v





v




*HIT ON THE HEAD*   

Keith


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry, I have apologised and tried to get the thread back on track with my last post so I don't feel I can do much more.


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Its good to see Si Norris getting some credit in this occasionally going slightly off topic thread, I personally think if he gets his car running solidly he will surprise a fair few people, not saying he will be quickest, but thats my opinion and definately not wanting to argue as it may be right or wrong but its mine,

Regards,

Jase E


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yeah well as mentioned in this thread earlier Andre from Speedtech has had an 8.30 at 177mph so far this season and the datalogging showed he could have had more from it as his 60ft time wasn't the best he's had, so it's definately possible to get EVO's into that low 8 second or hi 7 second space........amazing.

I don't know Simon, but I know him and Andre talk since they're both trying to make the Evo into a quick drag weapon. I like you hope he does well as it's not easy when a car isn't suited to drag as much as the GTR is. Andre's had issues with getting the gearboxes to stay together even though it's all custom made for the job......just think they don't have the space to have a strong enough box to handle 1100HP ?? Don't know but that's a crazy amount of grunt from a 2 litre eh !?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Nails*



> Is that the reason that you have Mr Hauser and Ito san working on your drag car!!!!! Lots of experience there.LOL


Tony,

Your lack of understanding of exactly what we do at Sumo results in the kind of comments you have just made. I like that, people who underestimate others normally lose, what a perfect demonstration to everyone 

Here endith todays lesson everyone... 

Andy 

As for plumbers, I have just realised that Keith is one but it wasnt an intentional reference!, But I guess he must be good at his job considering his expensive tastes....


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> As for plumbers, I have just realised that Keith is one but it wasnt an intentional reference!, But I guess he must be good at his job considering his expensive tastes....


Andy

If you ever get a leak in that big wallet of your's 

give me a call    

Keith


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Andy*

I am not interested in what Sumo do.I have my own business to run and earn a living with.I have never underestimated you. But it is not my style to slag people off on a forum,I dont get any enjoyment from that.

What I dont agree with is your views on experience.Whatever you say with the hands on motor industry you cant beat employing people with experience. End of story ,over and out.

Tony

Been at it for 40yrs and dont know jack sh!t according to God from Sheerness.

To quote a modern phrase"Am I Bothered"

LOLl


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Always a ****ing match. When you guys gonna realise that really one time in one discipline in one form of motor sport means frick all in the real world.  

It is possible you know to have more than one garage in the country that works on said 4wd datsuns without the other ones apart from yourselves becoming the spawn of satan you know. You lot should give up cars and get into politics where you all belong 

Personally I dont care less what the times are as long as you all enjoy yourselves. I know I will and I wont be pulling down everyone elses trousers to check the size of their d1cks either


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Anthony*

But your getting personal talking about the size of my digit.LOL

Tony


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*.....*

Tony,



> I am not interested in what Sumo do


It shows , your acting like my stalker... lol.



> Been at it for 40yrs and dont know jack sh!t according to God from Sheerness.


Actually I think you will find I am more likened to Jesus  .. and I havent attempted to insult you. 



> Andy
> If you ever get a leak in that big wallet of your's
> give me a call
> Keith


Ah, the peoples hero, if you were that skint you wouldnt be running around in a 9 second'ish GTR thats for sure Keef, do you use gold plated plumbing tools, maybe you sell your body for parts in the evenings, maybe your a bit too friendly with your tuner eh, nudge nudge - wink wink, you northerners...anything for a crank..' Rod, Rod, you want me to do anything for you whilst I am here?....'  lololololololol

Getting back on track and less of the b1tch slapping ( although I enjoy it as the track results do the talking in the end ), I think we should be ready in June to be realistic, When you out to play again Keef?

Ant, 

Do you still have the DC5? Gis a bell...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Getting back on track and less of the b1tch slapping ( although I enjoy it as the track results do the talking in the end ), I think we should be ready in June to be realistic, When you out to play again Keef?


Andy

As soon as it is ready I will run the new engine in then have a day 
mapping the car at Brunters,then see where we go from there.

I would like to go racing Easter Monday if it is ready

Keith


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

*ref quickest quarter mile*

how do u think my dad will do then he hardly been mentioned ron @ rk tuning he is doing well in dubai quiuckest round handling at mo but big day is tomorrow but let me know how he fits in the quickest times as he has run the 2nd quickest time to keith


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I this RK has a better chance than most for winning all the events this year.
He's quiet, he's built a very good car and he's got lots of racing experience, both on the track and 1/4 mile.
Experience counts for more that power. Thats a fact..

He doesn't come on the forum shouting his mouth off, he lets his car to the talking in true racing fashion. I wish others would do the same.

Big up Ron


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

bayside gtr said:


> how do u think my dad will do then he hardly been mentioned ron @ rk tuning he is doing well in dubai quiuckest round handling at mo but big day is tomorrow but let me know how he fits in the quickest times as he has run the 2nd quickest time to keith


I think you should kick your dad's ar$e when he gets back
for not taking you out to Dubai with him.

Dont worry Ron will be there with all the top runners this year
i hope we can all run a bit faster this year.

Keith


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Actually I think you will find I am more likened to Jesus ! Quote.

Sacrilege ! shirley  

I always thought more Engelbert Humperdink  
Excuse the spelling ?

Go on mate,,,,Pink up the drag queens  
I Take it by your company name !
You will be running at more than full weight ? 

The way this thread is going, you want the tuner in the highest heels to work on your car.  
I know where my moneys going, and they wont be wearing tights !


Edited to say Best wishes and luck to your dad ! and he should have taken you !

cheers cokey


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

cokey said:


> I always thought more Engelbert Humperdink


leave Andy's nose alone

Maggot from big brother 

Respect to Ron. Driving to and from events takes guts.....unless you have a trailer waiting. Breakages are bound to happen 

Presume he drove to Dubai....along the seabed:smokin:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Course he did.
So thats the new paint job - Anti-fouling  
Best of luck to Ron ! 
Hope he saw the bollywood movies on the other thread.  
A laugh before the storm   

Cant help but think Sheik mactoum ?sp applogogies may bring out the only competing Veron though :smokin:


----------

